
Y Combinator Interview Advice and Live Practice Sessions - kwindla
https://medium.com/@kwindla/y-combinator-interview-advice-live-practice-sessions-87886a3cbf8a
======
manglav
Hi kwindla. Thank you so much for offering these practice sessions. I have a
coffee meeting with someone from Initialized Capital, would you mind if I
signed up for a practice session?

